# California PE Exam Master's Required Rule Date



## fatboyht (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been trying to figure out when the new rule of a mandatory master's degree or equivalent will be required in the state of California in order to take the PE exam. I have seen different reports some saying it will be implemented Jan 1 2015, and others saying that the date has been pushed to Jan 1 2020. Does anybody have a definitive answer. I am finding various reports on the PELS and NCEES sites.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DK PE (Sep 7, 2010)

Found this at NCEES: (seems to indicate 2020, and note could also be satisfied with a 150 credit bachelors degree)

Model Law

130.10 General Requirements for Licensure

Education, experience, and examinations (as described in Model Rules) are required for licensure as a

professional engineer or professional surveyor.

C. Professional Engineer or Professional Surveyor – To be eligible for admission to the examination for

professional engineers or professional surveyors, an applicant must be of good character and reputation

and shall submit five references acceptable to the board with his or her application for licensure, three of

which references shall be professional engineers or professional surveyors having personal knowledge of

the applicant’s engineering or surveying experience.

1. As a Professional Engineer – The following shall be considered as minimum evidence satisfactory to

the board that the applicant is qualified for licensure as a professional engineer.

c. Licensure by Examination (Effective January 1, 2020) – The following individuals shall be

admitted to an 8-hour written examination in the principles and practice of engineering and,

upon passing such examination and providing proof of graduation, shall be licensed as a

professional engineer, if otherwise qualified:

(1) An engineer intern who satisfies one of the following education and experience

requirements:

(a) Following the bachelor’s degree, an acceptable amount of coursework resulting in a

master’s degree in engineering from an institution that offers EAC/ABET-accredited

programs, or the equivalent, and with a specific record of 3 years or more of progressive

experience on engineering projects of a grade and a character which indicate to the

board that the applicant may be competent to practice engineering

(b.) Following a master’s degree in engineering from an EAC/M-ABET-accredited program,

a specific record of 3 years or more of progressive experience on engineering projects of

a grade and a character which indicate to the board that the applicant may be

competent to practice engineering

(c.) Following the bachelor’s degree, an acceptable amount of coursework as defined in

NCEES Model Rules Section 230.10 D from approved course providers and a specific

record of 4 years or more of progressive experience on engineering projects of a grade

and a character which indicate to the board that the applicant may be competent to

practice engineering

(d) Following a bachelor’s degree from an EAC/ABET-accredited program that has a

minimum of 150 semester credit hours, of which at least 115 are in math, science, and

engineering combined and at least 75 of the 115 are in engineering, a specific record of 4

years or more of progressive experience on engineering projects of a grade and a

character which indicate to the board that the applicant may be competent to practice

engineering


----------



## DK PE (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess you asked about California and my response was NCEES... it seems difficult for me to understand on such a controversial issue that all states wouldn't be together but anything is possible.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 8, 2010)

Masters degree eligible to write for PE, huh in my opinion this wont happen, a lot of people have a hard time even finishing BS engineering, if this will be approve a huge drop of examinees for PE is expected probably 90% of what is right now. Well I dont have a problem with this since I have already an MS Eng. and i know how difficult it is to attain an MS Eng. degree.


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 8, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> Masters degree eligible to write for PE, huh in my opinion this wont happen, a lot of people have a hard time even finishing BS engineering, if this will be approve a huge drop of examinees for PE is expected probably 90% of what is right now. Well I dont have a problem with this since I have already an MS Eng. and i know how difficult it is to attain an MS Eng. degree.


I read somewhere that the rationale is to make engineering a "more educated" profession like doctors and lawyers. However, it seems to counter their goal of getting all practicing engineers licensed at some point in their careers.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 8, 2010)

For those interested in understanding where this came from and what it's supposed to accomplish, there's plenty of reading at the NCEES: Engineering Education Initiative website.


----------



## CAPELS (Sep 28, 2010)

fatboyht said:


> Hey everyone, I have been trying to figure out when the new rule of a mandatory master's degree or equivalent will be required in the state of California in order to take the PE exam. I have seen different reports some saying it will be implemented Jan 1 2015, and others saying that the date has been pushed to Jan 1 2020. Does anybody have a definitive answer. I am finding various reports on the PELS and NCEES sites.Thanks for your help.


NCEES proposal is for a "model" engineering license, and each state can choose to adopt those standards (or not).

Whatever California chooses to do, will require a statutory change. Any individual or association/business can find a legislator and sponsor legislation for changes. For the PELS Board to sponsor any legislation, they would have to be convinced that if offers additional protections to the (consumer) public, that it fixes a problem with the existing system and that the proposed change would not place an unnecessary burden on the candidates.

I'd like to know what you found re: "various reports on the PELS...site". I'm not familiar with that information and would like to ensure it's validity.

Thanks!


----------



## CAPELS (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

